# Keep her in your thoughts will you?



## Ronni (Jul 6, 2022)

My sweet step-daughter Sheri goes in for her radical mastectomy cancer surgery tomorrow. Please send warm thoughts, prayers, love and light, good mojo, whatever your thing, that her surgery is successful and she recovers swiftly!


----------



## Blessed (Jul 6, 2022)

She will be in my thoughts and prayers.!!


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 6, 2022)

Hoping for the best, both for her and  you!


----------



## Leann (Jul 6, 2022)

God bless and be with her


----------



## mrstime (Jul 6, 2022)

My best thoughts go with her and you.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Jul 6, 2022)

All the best for her speedy recovery, hugs.


----------



## dseag2 (Jul 6, 2022)

All the best to you, Sheri and Ronni!  I hope she has the best possible outcome.


----------



## WheatenLover (Jul 6, 2022)

Wishing her the very best outcome from her surgery.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Jul 6, 2022)

All the best to Sheri, and yourself. Good juju coming at ya.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 6, 2022)

Many good vibes, thoughts and prayers sent up for her


----------



## Jules (Jul 6, 2022)

Sending Sheri good thoughts for tomorrow and throughout the recovery.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 7, 2022)

*Sending love, prayers, and wishes for peaceful healing to Sheri.*


----------



## Patricia (Jul 7, 2022)

Ronni said:


> My sweet step-daughter Sheri goes in for her radical mastectomy cancer surgery tomorrow. Please send warm thoughts, prayers, love and light, good mojo, whatever your thing, that her surgery is successful and she recovers swiftly!
> View attachment 228178


So good your step daughter has you for support. The support makes such a difference.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 7, 2022)

Prayers for a good outcome!


----------



## Wren (Jul 7, 2022)

A worrying time for the whole family, sending very best wishes to Sheri for a successful operation and a full recovery


----------



## Tish (Jul 7, 2022)

Sending Love and prayers.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 7, 2022)

Well Ronnie , Sheri couldn't ask for  better and more supportive wingmen in her corner than you and Ron... so with that I wish her the best possible outcome, and speedy recovery...


----------



## Pinky (Jul 7, 2022)

All the best to Sheri .. you can do this!


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 7, 2022)

Sending prayers.


----------



## Kika (Jul 7, 2022)

Sending warm thoughts to Sherri and her family.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 7, 2022)

All the best to you and everyone involved!


----------



## Mizmo (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## MickaC (Jul 7, 2022)

*My endless prayers and positive wishes go out to your stepdaughter, Sherri….you and all family.
Such a devestating part of her life she is having to go through. 
She knows she has all of you and God holding her heart and soul while on this rough road she’s on.
You have all our never ending support and caring, Sherri and Ronni and family.
STAY STRONG.*


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 7, 2022)

Praying @Ronni for peace for all of you and a successful surgery


----------



## Ronni (Jul 8, 2022)

Surgery was successful. The oncology surgeon was first up, her lymph nodes didn’t have to be removed so yay for that, it will shorten her recovery time!  

The plastic surgeon was extremely pleased with how well that part of the surgery went, so it was a good job all round. She will hopefully get to go home today.

Ron was at the hospital for 12 hours straight, came home exhausted, and we’re getting ready to go back.  Hopefully the night went smoothly and there won’t be anything delaying her release sometime later today.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 8, 2022)

Great news!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 8, 2022)

Praying for a speedy recovery


----------



## Liberty (Jul 8, 2022)

Wonderful, Ronni.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 8, 2022)

Recovery should be fairly quick for Sheri, as she is young. I'm assuming she will have a nurse come around to check on her every day, or couple of days? I helped my sister with measuring the drains and emptying them. 

All the best to Sheri and family


----------



## Leann (Jul 8, 2022)

This made me tear up. I'm so happy to hear this and love that Sheri has so much support surrounding her.


----------



## Ronni (Jul 8, 2022)

Just before her release. After her discharge we (Ron, her sister, her boyfriend and me) helped her get settled in at home.

I helped her bathe and dealt with the stripping and emptying of her drains and recording the output.  Ron and her boyfriend got a hydraulic lift chair set up in the living room so she doesn’t have to exert any effort to stand. Her sister picked up her prescriptions and got food for everyone.

Ron and I left just a few minutes ago. She was exhausted from her exertions but so happy to be home. Her sister will spend the night tonight and she and Sheri’s boyfriend will take turns seeing to her during the night. She needs help with everything currently.

She can’t lift her arms, it’s excruciating. It’s really amazing how many things we do every minute that involves arm lifting to one degree or another!

Still, she’s home and alert and determined to get well as fast as she can! What a rock star!


----------



## Pinky (Jul 8, 2022)

Sheri is fortunate to have so much support .. with all that love and care, she will do well.
I wish her the very best, going forward


----------



## Remy (Jul 10, 2022)

Thank you for the update. So very hard to deal with.


----------

